# Looking for James (Jimmy) Tusting



## J coleby (May 14, 2012)

I'm trying to locate James Tusting also known to his friends as Jimmy.
James works as a marine engineer and could really be anywhere on any kind of ship, He mainly worked on the tugs though and has previous worked for colne shipping.
James is from Beccles in Suffolk and I,m trying to find him on his daughters ( my wife's) behalf.
We lost touch some time ago through personal cir***stances but would really like to know James is safe and well, If anyone knows of James,s whereabouts or indeed any information that could help in anyway then please feel free to comment or message me.
Thank you for reading this thread
John and Hayley


----------

